# Version 2 30 degree Herringbone



## vick (Feb 7, 2006)

Just finished this one same 30 degree Heringbone pattern as the other but I used different woods to show the segments better. I took a different aproach on the CB as a test and I am pretty happy with it.  Woods are Morado, Jatoba and Gonca Alves the kit is a CSU Americana Rolerball (snap cap).  To give you an idea how much I like this if it was not for 2 small imperfections I would have sent this as my PMG submission.  Oh well their is always a next pen.











As always commetns and critiques are appreciated


----------



## Darley (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike it look good and isa great pen, beside the white ring on the CB ( is that your imperfection? I learn not to make any 90* angle when finishing with MM ) what kind of glue did you use for the laminating?


----------



## ldimick (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike,

It almost looks like you can get an appearance of a braid with your 30.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice, Mike!


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice pen!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 7, 2006)

Another beaut Mike!


----------



## angboy (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm no expert on gluing up your own blanks and making patterns like this, but I have to say I am impressed with the curved pattern! I would think that that would be a lot harder than patterns that have straight lines- hope I'm explaining this clearly. Anyway, I like it a lot!


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 7, 2006)

They just keep getting better. [:0]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 7, 2006)

Another nice one Mike


----------



## gerryr (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking pen, Mike.  The first one was also very nice, but harder to see how the segments went together, now it makes sense.  I really like the CB, very nice effect.

Angela, look at the picture carefully.  The curved lines are an artifact of turning the wood round.  The cuts were all straight.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 7, 2006)

Not only well done, a nice looking concept. The hidden clip thing has me stumped. I know the 'how to' has been posted. I'm still stumped.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 7, 2006)

Double closed end, hidden clip in addition to the herringbone---WOW.

Nice work, Mike.


----------



## vick (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Mike it look good and isa great pen, beside the white ring on the CB ( is that your imperfection? I learn not to make any 90* angle when finishing with MM ) what kind of glue did you use for the laminating?



One of them.  The hidden clip slot is a little sloppy on the not pictured side.  I will take your advice and shalow out the angle next time.  I micro meshed it 3 times trying to get rid of if with no luck.  It was all done with CA.


----------



## vick (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />I'm no expert on gluing up your own blanks and making patterns like this, but I have to say I am impressed with the curved pattern! I would think that that would be a lot harder than patterns that have straight lines- hope I'm explaining this clearly. Anyway, I like it a lot!


Angela - Gerryr is right the curved patern forms naturally when turning.  Any of the segemented patern I have done where the pieces are stacked at an angle get it to some degree.  If you are interested in this play with glueing up a couple patterns and turn them betwean centers.  You get to where you can anticipate what your pattern is going to look like round pretty quickly.


----------



## Dario (Feb 7, 2006)

Vick, 

Very nice pen!  Something I may never be able to make.

Are you using CA-BLO?  Reason I asked is I am seeing some whitish/cloudy patches.


----------



## vick (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Vick,
> 
> Very nice pen!  Something I may never be able to make.
> ...



I used straight CA but I am going to have to ask you to trust me that the finish looks nice.  I use a scanner to take all my pen shots and it looks like I may need to clean it.  That or I used Ren wax on this and the scanner does not like it for some reason, or it smudged the scanner bed or something.  The sad thing is on my monitor at home it looks great, but at work now I see the same smudged you do.

Edited in - I just looked at my other picture I posted last night and it is definatelyy the scanner bed.  I see the same smudgeing on the black metal part of the nib.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice pen Mike


----------



## btboone (Feb 7, 2006)

I like it a lot Mike.  I wonder if you might still be able to fill in the 90 degree corner with thick CA and sand it out.  It looks worthy of a Guild application to me.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 7, 2006)

wow another really nice one.....


----------



## vick (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />I like it a lot Mike.  I wonder if you might still be able to fill in the 90 degree corner with thick CA and sand it out.  It looks worthy of a Guild application to me.



Thanks Bruce I probably would but cause of some slop with the hidden clip slot I knew I was not going to send it in and got a little frustrated.


----------



## elody21 (Feb 7, 2006)

I really love this one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a really nice pen.  With all the details like the hidden clip and integrated center band it makes it really different.

Great job!


----------

